# VK - Tesla WYE-200W Ultra Light Box Mod



## Gizmo (10/8/17)

Now in stock!






Tesla WYE 200W TC Box Mod Features:


Dimensions: 82mm by 42mm by 39mm
Dual 18650 High-Amp Battery – Sold Separately
Wattage Output Range: 7-200W
Temperature Control Range: 200-600F
Minimum Atomizer Resistance: 0.05ohm
Support Nickel, Titanium, and Stainless Steel Heating Elements
Temperature Coefficient of Resistance Adjustments (TCR) – 3 Memory Slot
Taste Mode – Soft, Medium, Hard, User
KA Output Mode
Lightweight ABS & PC Material Construction
Intuitive OLED Display
Overized Firing Button
Two Adjustment Buttons
Ventilation Holes
MicroUSB Port
510 Connection
https://www.vapeking.co.za/tesla-wye-200w-ultra-light-box-mod.html


----------



## Gizmo (10/8/17)

Colours we have in stock:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

